# Illinois Hay Market Report



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay Market Report as of Sep 4, 2008

All hay prices quoted dollars per ton FOB the farm, small square bales unless
otherwise noted. Straw quoted in dollars per bale and by the ton. This report
was based on the sale of 950 tons.

The demand for Illinois hay was light to moderate, with sales activity slow to
moderate and prices were steady to firm. The first two cuttings of alfalfa this
year had been hard to bale without it getting wet, however many producers had
better luck with the third cutting. The quality of the third cutting has also
improved for many producers, with yields continuing to be above average. These
better yields are helping some producers build some inventory which had been
depleted last year. In 2007, for many Illinois producers, hay movement was
active as many of the area's pastures had burned up. However, this year for
most of the summer months, grazing has been much better. Demand for good to
excellent quality hay has been very good, with much of that interest coming
from dairy and horse industry. Demand for straw was moderate, with most of
the demand coming from the landscaping and feed sectors.

Northern: Northern Illinois hay trading was slow to moderate with prices steady
to firm. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to heavy offerings. Straw
prices were steady, with moderate demand and moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa
160-200, 185-215 in big squares; Good Alfalfa 160-180, 150-185 in big squares,
100-120 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa 120-140, 120-150 in big squares, 80-100 in
big rounds; Utility Alfalfa 80-100, 100-120 in big squares. Premium Mix 160-180,
165-180 in big squares; Good Mix 140-160, 140-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big
rounds; Fair Mix 120-140, 110-140 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds; Utility
80-100, 80-100 in big squares, 60-80 in big rounds. Premium Grass 160-180;
140-160 in big squares; Good Grass 120-140, 120-140 in big squares and 80-100
in big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 100-120 in big squares, 80-100 in big rounds;
Utility 80-100, 110 for big squares and 75 in big rounds. Straw prices were
2.00-2.50 per bale in small squares, 100-120 per ton in small squares, with
large squares 70-90.

Central: Central Illinois hay sales were light to moderate with prices steady
to firm. Demand was light to moderate with moderate to heavy offerings. Straw
prices were steady, with moderate demand and light to moderate offerings.
Premium Alfalfa 180-220, 185-205 in big squares, 130-150 in big rounds; Good
Alfalfa 180-210, 170-195 in big squares, 120-130 in big rounds; Fair Alfalfa
120-140, 80-100 in big rounds, 120-150 in big squares; Utility Alfalfa 80-100,
100 in big squares, and 70-80 in big rounds. Premium Mix 160-190, 160-180 in
big squares; Good Mix 140-160, 130-160 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds;
Fair Mix 120-140, 120-140 in big squares, 100-120 in big rounds; Utility Mix
80-100, 80-100 in big rounds. Premium Grass 140-170, 140-160 in big squares,
100-130 in big rounds; Good Grass 120-140, 120-150 in big squares, 80-100 in
big rounds; Fair Grass 100-120, 100 in big squares and 60-80 in big rounds;
Utility 80, 80-100 in big squares, 50-65 in big rounds. Straw was steady to
firm with moderate to good demand. Prices were 2.00-2.50 per bale, 100-120
per ton in small squares and 70-90 in big squares.

Southern: Southern Illinois producers reported hay trading was light to
moderate with light to moderate demand and prices steady to firm. Supplies
were moderate to heavy. Straw prices were mostly steady, with moderate demand
and light to moderate offerings. Premium Alfalfa was 200-240, 185-205 in big
squares; Good Alfalfa 180-200, 170-185 in big squares, 120-140 in big rounds;
Fair Alfalfa 140-160, 130-150 big squares, 90-100 in big rounds; Utility
Alfalfa 100-120, 100-120 in big squares and 60-80 in big rounds. Premium Mix
180-200, 160-180 big squares; Good Mix 160-180, 140-160 in big squares, 100-120
in big rounds; Fair Mix 120-140, 120-150 in big squares; Utility Mix 100-120,
70-90 in big rounds. Premium Grass 140-160, 135-160 in big squares and 105 in
big rounds; Good Grass 120-140, 120-140 in big squares, 80-110 in big rounds;
Fair Grass 100-120, 80-110 in big rounds, 100-120 in big squares; Utility Grass
80-100. Straw was 2.00-2.50 per bale; 60-90 per ton in big squares, with 80-100
in small squares.


----------

